# Syphon coffee maker . "Coffee Master"



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

So. I've just ordered one of These.

It's a 5 cup Syphon coffee maker of what appears to be generic design. If i can convince my camera to give up photo's to the intertubes i'll take photo's and do a mini unboxing when it turns up.

Does anyone either have any experience with this (sort of thing) Or have any generic advice on getting a superior cuppa out of one?

What level of grind should i use?

How long should i let the coffee hang out for ?

The instuctions appear to be in finest Chinglish... or indeed Finesh pictogramish. And vauge at best.

on the other hand it was only £25..


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5206

Also check out http://www.brewmethods.com


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Couple of threads on syphon tips and technique:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5206-Syphon-Technique

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5287-Let-s-Talk-Syphon-Brewing!

For me, the biggest tips are -

1) Buy a butane burner. Looks like it (as with most syphon brewers) comes with a spirit burner. These lack control, so an upgrade to a syphon butane burner is well worth it.

2) Use a digital thermometer - it's the brewing method most likely to accidentally get too hot.

3) Grind wise, I use a fairly fine filter grind, but whatever works for you - there are a variety of grinds and times out there.


----------

